# Einbinden AtlasCopco Schrauber



## ge_org (15 Oktober 2006)

Schönen Sonntag zusammen,
ich soll eine Bandanbindung mit AtlasCopco-Schraubern realisieren bzw. planen. Da die Dinger einige Schnittstellen haben (Ethernet, RS232, Digital I/O's..) gibt es einige Möglichkeiten. Problem ist wie überall das Budget, bzw. die Möglichkeit, das Band auch im Fehlerfall ohne Bandstillstand weiterlaufen zu lassen (soll heissen, das Produkt soll ohne Probleme bis zum Bandende kommen um dann nachbearbeitet werden zu können-->keine Ausschleusmöglichkeit).
Da die Schrauber Ethernet haben, wäre es optimal die Schrauber in ein System wie z.B. TwinCat einzubinden (ähnlich Profibus mit GSD-Datei). Für eine Zwischenstation in .net wäre ich auch noch zu begeistern.
Problem ist, dass es das meiner Meinung nach nicht spielt-nach Durchsicht AtlasCopco Dokumentationen.
Da ich vermute, dass einige von Euch mit AC-Schraubern arbeiten und auch an die SPS anbinden, daher die Frage wie macht man das am schlauesten.

Vorschläge wären ein Hammer!

Gruß

Georg


----------



## CrazyCat (16 Oktober 2006)

Was soll den der Schrauber alles können?

Wie sehen die Schnittstellen genau aus?

Wenn er nur ein- und ausschalten soll, ohne Fehlerrückmeldung, dann würde ich einfach die digitalen Ein- und Ausgänge verwenden.

RS232 ist in den meisten Fällen, wegen der kurzen Distanzen (max. 10 Meter!) ungeeignet.

Bei einer Ethernetanbindung muss entweder eine störungsarme Umgebung gegeben sein, oder es müssen teure Spezialkabel verwendet werden.

Welche Schnittstelle eingesetzt wird, hängt daher von der Umgebung, der Möglichkeiten der jeweiligen Schnittstelle und der gestellten Anforderungen ab.


----------



## ge_org (17 Oktober 2006)

Es sollen der Job (derzeit werden 3 der 4 Eingänge belegt) und der Parametersatz angewählt werden. Derzeit muss der Werker die Schraubreihenfolge beachten, dies könnte durch eine X/Y-Erfassung und Vorgabe durch eine SPS über RS232 geschehen (SPS simuliert Barcodescanner und erfmöglicht daher die Anwahl des richtigen Parametersatzes). Problematisch ist die unterschiedliche WT-Höhe, kann aber durch eine Korrektur nach der ersten Verschraubung durchgeführt werden.
Wenn ich das so angehe brauche ich viele dezentrale Stationen mit einer übergeordneten Steuerung die erstens den Barcode des Produktes einliest (um ein 2 maliges Bearbeiten-Austricksen bei NIO-verhindern zu können) und eine RS232 für den Schrauber.
Die Nutzung der Ethernet-Schnittstelle des Schraubers wäre einfacher und erspart mir die RS232-Schnittstellen im Feld. Wäre das ganze nur einmal zu bewerkstelligen wäre die RS232-Anbindung mit SPS am zielführendsten, brauche das ganze aber ca. 40 mal.
Von Spezialkabeln für Ethernet halte ich nichts, funktioniert auch günstiger ohne Probleme.

Gruß

Georg


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (17 Oktober 2006)

Du könntest z.B. eine CX1020 oder einen PC mit TwinCAT als übergeordnete Steuerung nehmen und das ganze per EtherCAT verkabeln. Im Feld dann jeweils einen EtherCAT-Koppler mit I/O-Klemmen und eine 1-Port-Ethernet-Switchklemme (EL6601) um die AC-Schrauber-Steuerung per Ethernet anzubinden. Alternativ z.B. CX9000 mit RS-232 im Feld und dann per Ethernet mit übergeordneter Steuerung verbinden.


----------



## ge_org (17 Oktober 2006)

PC mit TwinCat RT und BK wäre auch meine Wunschlösung, zumal sich damit auch die X/Y-Erfassung der Schrauber realisieren lassen würde.
Da ich das Teil nicht nur einmal benötige würde es sich auch rentieren etwas Zeit zu investieren.
Hoffe es bleibt nicht beim Wunsch und mein Chef denkt noch mal über meine Vorschläge nach.

Georg


----------



## eberleinf (23 Oktober 2006)

Also wir komunizieren mit AC über Profibus DP. Die Positionsabfrage der Werkzeuge realisieren wir über sogenannte Ergoarme. Hier werden drei Achsen über Analogwerterfassung in die SPS eingespeisst. Alle Schraubpositionen werden mit dem Ergoarm 'geteacht' und in einem DB gespeichert. Die SPS gibt über Kennung Produkt, Typ, Ausführung und Position Ergoarm, dann die Freigabe an den Schrauber. Der entsprechende Parametersatz wird positionsabhänig an den Schrauber gesendet! Bei jederm Schraubprozess werden zusätzlich auch noch die Werte für Drehwinkel und Drehmoment in der SPS erfasst und anschliessend , bevor das Produkt in die nächste Station fährt, werden die Daten auf einen Moby geschrieben.


----------



## ge_org (24 Oktober 2006)

Profibus ist auch gut, zumal gestern die EDV-Abteilung meinte, eine Netzwerkanbindung der 40 Schrauber würde (wahnwitzige) 100.000 € kosten.
Danke für den Tip.

Georg


----------

